# Hello from France



## cadrian (Dec 1, 2021)

Hi,
I registered a few minutes ago so I am still discovering this forum. I hope it will be useful - and I hope I can be helpful too!
To present myself, I am French and I work in computer software but obviously it's not why I am here.
I have been composing songs and music for a few years now (since 2016), under my pen name: *Rex Potam*.
Before that, I sung in several choirs for something like 30 years — that stopped a few years ago, due to professional constraints. Indeed that's why I started to compose: to keep some music in my life.
My web site: https://rex-potam.cadrian.net/en/ (French version available too, there is a language toggle at the bottom of the page)
EDIT – Forgot to say: I work exclusively on Linux but I am still able to use some Windows software (nothing CPU-intensive though).


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 1, 2021)

Bienvenu !


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 1, 2021)

A warm welcome to this magnificent forum. Nice to have you!


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 1, 2021)

Bienvenue, Cyril


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 1, 2021)

@cadrian/Cyril/Rex, I echo the sentiments of my VI-Control colleagues--Here's hoping that you will find the forum to be enlightening & fun.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 1, 2021)

Welcome !


----------



## cadrian (Dec 1, 2021)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Dec 1, 2021)

Bienvenue mon compatriote!


----------



## BassClef (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Tralen (Dec 2, 2021)

Welcome!

Nice to have another Linux user.


----------



## washoe67 (Dec 4, 2021)

Bienvenue, i'm Linux user too, ...but not for DAW.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Dec 4, 2021)

Welcome aboard - I definitely take more than I give to this forum but, in time, I am hoping that balances out


----------



## nolotrippen (Dec 4, 2021)

Howdy


----------



## Marc555 (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm French too and exclusively on Linux as well! Allez, enfants de la patrie.


----------



## bdev (Dec 28, 2021)

cadrian said:


> Salut,
> Je me suis inscrit il y a quelques minutes donc je découvre toujours ce forum. J'espère que ce sera utile - et j'espère que je peux être utile aussi!
> Pour me présenter, je suis français et je travaille dans des logiciels informatiques mais évidemment ce n'est pas pour ça que je suis ici.
> Je compose des chansons et de la musique depuis quelques années maintenant (depuis 2016), sous mon pseudonyme : *Rex Potam* .
> ...


Bienvenue Cadrien 😊


----------

